# Mahal na mahal kita



## RobertNL

Hello my Friends,

A wonderfull site with a lot of interresting subjects!

For almost 4 months i'm e-mailen with a Philipina (working and living Taiwan) and last e-mail she ended with the words "Mahal na mahal kita", could anyone me what it means (i have an idea) and how much 'value'  have to give this.

Thank you in advance for your time.

Bye,
Robert
A guy deeply in love with .............


----------



## Honeylhanz

Mahal na Mahal kita - I Love You very much
Sorry........ It's Filipina not Philipina.


----------



## RobertNL

Thanks for your very fast answer.

So:
Mahal kita = I love you
Mahal na mahal kita = I love you very much

Is it common for a woman to say to a man or is it very special?

Filipina or Philipina to my opinion they are both correct, but the most importent is that we understand


----------



## Honeylhanz

> Is it common for a woman to say to a man or is it very special?


it is not common, it's very special...........
For me, if i do love the guy then i would say it, however......... i will still wait for the guy to make the first move.


----------



## lovingarms76

A woman Saying Mahal Na Mahal Kita to a man is not common. these words are being delivered to someone very special.. you must be special


----------



## RobertNL

Thanks my friends!!!!! 

I feel very special to know her and to love her. After these answers i'm growing and growing to new heights, feeling very very very special.

Next question:
Would you like to merry me? 

And what should she answer in Tagalog? I asume she will say yes, i do 

I just want to know in case I really want to ask her, could you also explain how it should be pronounced? When I will ask her, I want to kneel before her!

Robert


----------



## Honeylhanz

will you marry me? - pakakasalan mo ba ako? (pronounced as you read)
yes, i do - oo, tinatanggap ko. (wait for other opinion)


----------



## lovingarms76

will you marry me?--- i'm not so sure if it is " PAKAKASALAN MO BA AKO?" because i obviously dont say that.... but i guess that is the right word...


----------



## RobertNL

I just remembered, I wrote the words Makal kita and she replied with Mahal na mahal kita

So i very special for her!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovingarms76

so certainly are so special for her!!!!


----------



## Merlin

Indeed a girl will only say "Mahal na mahal kita or Mahal kita" if she feels that you're already special to her. You know you're very lucky to have her as your wife. Filipinas are sweet, caring and loyal. Filipino women take these words seriously that if you told them these words, you must mean it and be true to your intentions. Good luck!!!


----------



## mari.kit

Merlin said:
			
		

> Indeed a girl will only say "Mahal na mahal kita or Mahal kita" if she feels that you're already special to her. You know you're very lucky to have her as your wife. Filipinas are sweet, caring and loyal. Filipino women take these words seriously that if you told them thses words, you must mean it and be true to your intentions. Good luck!!!


 
i certainly agree with merlin!  

here's my try for:

_will you marry me? = PWEDE MO BA AKONG PAKASALAN?_

By the way, 
Best Wishes!!! (in advance) 

mari


----------



## CLP555

one very lucky guy who wants to marry a Filipina...! Best wishes to you both.


I think you should ask her this...

_Maari ka bang maging aking kabiyak?_ 
(literally means, will you be my better half)
This will sound more romantic.. what we call "makata". 

If you want to do it in a casual way you can say:

_"Mahal mo ba ako?"_ (do you love me?)[If she answers _Oo_ (Yes!)] Tell her, _"Pakasal na tayo!"_ (let's get married).

Goodluck to you my friend!

Saludos


----------



## RobertNL

My Friends,

Thank you very much for your wonderful help. 

I'm going to memorise them all! 

Hoping I will not be to nervouse at the moment of truth or have a complete blackout and have to ask her in English!

Best regards and I will let you know the way I asked her and her reply!

Robert


----------

